# Leaking Melitta



## Coltrane23 (Aug 18, 2020)

I have a Melitta Caffeo Gourmet which makes coffee just fine. However when it is not making coffee there is always a pool of water beneth the unit after it has been left for a while. The water just seems to flow over the edge but not when it is making coffee. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## DrRSG (Jul 11, 2017)

Perhaps replace the seals and if that doesn't solve it also replace the water tank.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Replace the seal and check / clean the stub on the tank where it contacts the seal

Is this in a hard water area ? Looking at item on right it looks like scale. Has / does the machine need de-scaling ?


----------



## Coltrane23 (Aug 18, 2020)

Thank you all for your suggestions I will investigate.


----------



## Coltrane23 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi *El carajillo,*

*Yes very much a hrad water area but I descale whenever the machies indicates it is required.*


----------

